
Tesla’s next-gen Roadster will exceed 1k km of battery range, says Elon Musk - hsnewman
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-next-gen-roadster-battery-update-range-supercars/
======
undoware
my optic chiasm autocorrected this to '1km' and I was confused.

suggestion: change unit to megameters. Next Roadster has 1Mk of range

~~~
undoware
I'm aware that this is not a colloquial unit of measure but it is also just as
obviously the correct unit, and we are a bright audience.

~~~
jazoom
I was also confused at first glance. But Megametre would be Mm, not Mk.

~~~
undoware
excuse me!I glitched ty

